
10 Ideas for the Next 10 Years: The Dropout Economy - astrec
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1971133_1971110_1971126,00.html
======
cschneid
Didn't we just make fun of this article yesterday?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1193936>

